# EMP TEK E55TI, HTD Level Three, and Boston Acoustics A360 comparisons and help with decision?



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

*I made a new thread name because I forgot these speakers aren't entirely common*

I'm certainly no audiophile, but I do love good sounding music. This is for a 2 ch comparison on these speakers. I'm wanting to get another pair for a different room and want to try something else.

I currently have a HT setup consisting of Boston Acoustics A360s with their matching center and surrounds. I love the way the sound, but I've only had one other set of speakers so I don't have much to compare. I've read that they are fairly neutral speakers.

The two options I'm thinking of currently are the EMP TEK E55TIs and the HTD Level THREEs.

I've heard both are fairly neutral and are very similar.

E55TIs b-stocks can be had @ 225/EA shipped I believe so total cost 450

HTD Level Three are at least @ 800/ PR, but I believe also have tax and shipping putting them upwards of 850. I would most likely get the limited quantity because the red looks better than the black IMO which would bump the price to over 900. I do really like the frequency response of 30hz-40khz though.

How do these compare to each other (I've only seen one review where both were pitted against each other and that person stated they were close but the HTD had a slight edge.) How do they compare to the A360s?

Would you guys consider these upgrades over the A360 or are they in the same league also?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Regardless of knowledge of speakers, one can not explain to you how three certain speakers compare unless someone had happened to listen to all three options.. Unlikely. All we can do is compare specs, read reviews and relay that info to you, but it is already readily available to you. If your speakers sound great to you, why change. Especially to speakers costing around the same. (Going by msrp). What do you feel you are missing?

Edit: I apologize, I didn't read correctly. I thought you were attempting to replace your bostons; not buying a whole new pair for a new room.


----------



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree. I doubt anyone has sampled all three pairs, but I figured at least a few have sampled the ba to htd, emptek to htd, ba to emptek, etc etc


----------



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone with knowledge on a few of these sets?


----------



## zardok47 (Feb 25, 2021)

mulalleybs said:


> _I made a new thread name because I forgot these speakers aren't entirely common_
> 
> I'm certainly no audiophile, but I do love good sounding music. This is for a 2 ch comparison on these speakers. I'm wanting to get another pair for a different room and want to try something else.
> 
> ...


I just scored a pair of the Emptek E55TIs and I'm very impressed upon first listen. This is a well balanced and dynamic loudspeaker that looks and sounds like a speaker that costs multiple times the price. I paid $230.00 from a dedicated audiophile from Craigslist who was simplifying his audio system. These were a ridiculously good value when new at $800.00. Getting them for $230.00 is one of the best values I've ever seen in audio. But I scour Sacramento Craigslist regularly and there are incredible bargains for knowledgeable folks. Because I read Audioholics, I was aware of the potential of these speakers.


----------

